# www.SelvaTerrarium.com



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have two different Forest Floor kit models in the online store now...

www.SelvaTerrarium.com - Forest Floor Kits


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is the new model! This Forest Floor plate fits the Exo Terra 12" X 12" footprint enclosures. It has spaces for four 3" planter pots and five 2" planter pots.


----------

